# Trailer Mats



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I need to purchase some mats for my trailer, as my studs are tearing up my wooden trailer. Is there a place in Michigan I can go and buy them, so I don't have to get them shipped to me?

Thanks.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

You can get 2 day shipping on Amazon. These Caliber matts and glides are excellent and easy to install:

Snowmobile & ATV Grips - Caliper Superstore

I initially installed some flat rubber flooring for the track on my trailer and it worked fine for loading going forward but was kind of slick when backing one on. I then went with the Caliber Grip matt and it works great going either direction. The glides for the skis are a must when you are running 2 carbides per ski like we have on our Ski Door and the Edge glides for the edge of the ramp are a must also for loading the sleds.


This was an enclosed trailer I converted to hauling our sleds. Will need a bigger one when one of us gets a sled with a longer track but we're getting by with it for now.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

Call your local trailer dealer...they should all carry them.
Have same setup in my trailer.

Just be CAREFUL they are VERY SLICK
Winter or summer....walk on the plywood!!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

I went to Tractor Supply...I picked up a 4'X6'x1" horse stall mat. Cut it with a plywood blade with a skill saw. My trailer is 12'so I cut them 16" wide. One mat did 9' on both sides. Think I paid 40.00


----------

